# tu padre/il tuo padre



## Antpax

Ciao a tutti,

Ayer estaba viendo la película El Padrino y hay una escena en la que están hablando en italiano (es la escena del restaurante), y me parece oir varias veces que el otro mafioso le dice a Al Pacino "tu padre" y me surge la duda. Pensaba que en italiano siempre había que poner el artículo, es decir "il tuo padre" (ahora que lo pienso tampoco decía "tuo padre"). ¿puede ser un tema regional, ya que los que hablan son sicilianos o simplemente es que escuche mal?

Grazie in anticipo.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Ant:

"Il tuo padre" no se puede decir, para mí la única opción posible es "tuo padre". 
Pero, como son sicilianos, no tengo ni idea de cómo lo dicen ellos. Puede que haya un influencia dialecta, no sé... a ver si algún siciliano pasa por aquí


----------



## neutrino2

Hola Ant:

Por lo que sé yo, con los nombres que se refieren a la familia, no hay que poner el artículo determinativo, es decir, que se dice: mio padre, mia madre, mio fratello.... Una excepción es si usas nombres cariñosos como *papà* o *mamma*, con los que se pone el artículo: il mio papà, la mia mamma, pero, por lo menos a mis oídos, decir así expresa sentimiento de afecto, cariño.
De hecho también se usa *mio papà*, *mia mamma*, pero no estoy segura de que gramáticalmente sea correcto (pero, vamos, que en el norte de Italia todo el mundo lo utiliza).

Por lo que se refiere al siciliano y al Padrino, lo siento, no tengo ni idea .


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Hola Ant:
> 
> "Il tuo padre" no se puede decir, para mí la única opción posible es "tuo padre".
> Pero, como son sicilianos, no tengo ni idea de cómo lo dicen ellos. Puede que haya un influencia dialecta, no sé... a ver si algún siciliano pasa por aquí


 
Hola Irene:

¿Entonces no hay que poner siempre el artículo? Joé que lío . Yo creía que sí, al igual que se dice "la mia mamma" ¿no?. Bueno, me lo apunto, para no equivocarme.

Me edito: Gracias Neu, ahora me queda más claro. Con los nombres familiares no se pone, guay. También me la apunto. 

Grazie mille, Irene. Grazie mille anche a te, Neu.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Agró

En Siciliano, el posesivo es *tò* delante de los nombres.


----------



## irene.acler

Neutrino lo ha explicado mejor que yo 
Pero confirmo que "la mia mamma" e "il mio papà", efectivamente, se pueden usar pero con tono cariñoso, de hecho lo usan sobre todo los niños.
La regla general es que no se utiliza el artículo.


----------



## neutrino2

Añado un ejemplo por lo que se refiere al tono cariñoso: se dice *mio nonno*, pero si quieres expresar cariño dices *il mio nonnino* (no mio nonnino).


----------



## irene.acler

neutrino2 said:


> Añado un ejemplo por lo que se refiere al tono cariñoso: se dice *mio nonno*, pero si quieres expresar cariño dices *il mio nonnino* (no mio nonnino).


 
Sí, y añadiría también que no se puede decir "il mio nonno", ni siquiera en tono cariñoso, sino que se usa la forma que ha puesto Neutrino. Pero "la mia nonna" (y "la mia nonnina") sí se puede decir, siempre en tono afectuoso.

Para mantenérnos en el tema añado otros ejemplos:
1. la mia zia - la mia zietta --> en tono afectuoso, porque la forma estándar, digamos, es "mia zia"
2. mio zio - il mio zietto --> en este caso "il mio zio" no me parece posibile.


----------



## neutrino2

Ant, no te desesperes , sólo hay que practicar un poco (y escuchar a italianos hablando).
¡Yo de todas formas siempre lo he dicho que el italiano es más difícil que el español!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Ant, no te desesperes , sólo hay que practicar un poco (y escuchar a italianos hablando).
> ¡Yo de todas formas siempre lo he dicho que el italiano es más difícil que el español!


 
Para mí seguro.  Vale, parece que más o menos lo pillo. Por si acaso, con los nombres familiares me quedo con la regla de no usarlo nunca, al menos, hasta que lo domine algo más ** (dentro de mil años más o menos ). 

Grazie a mille a tutti.

Ant

** Esta va para Irene que sé que le gustan estas frases. No sé si la conoces, pero aquí podríamos decir "hasta que le coja el tranquillo".


----------



## irene.acler

No la conozco, Ant, gracias   ¡Me la apunto ahora mismo!


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> sólo hay que practicar un poco (y escuchar a italianos hablando).


 ¡Ojalá todos los italianos hablaran el italiano en la misma forma!
gg


----------



## Mª Antonia

irene.acler said:


> Sí, y añadiría también que no se puede decir "il mio nonno", ni siquiera en tono cariñoso, sino que se usa la forma que ha puesto Neutrino. Pero "la mia nonna" (y "la mia nonnina") sí se puede decir, siempre en tono afectuoso.
> 
> Para mantenérnos en el tema añado otros ejemplos:
> 1. la mia zia - la mia zietta --> en tono afectuoso, porque la forma estándar, digamos, es "mia zia"
> 2. mio zio - il mio zietto --> en este caso "il mio zio" no me parece posibile.




¿Y por qué en "nonna" y "zia" ("abuela" y "tía", que no han sufrido una variación) está permitido poner el artículo delante del posesivo y en los otros no? ¿Hay alguna razón?


----------



## irene.acler

Buena pregunta. 
Lo siento, pero no sé explicártelo, tampoco sé si existe una razón concreta. A ver si alguien lo sabe.


----------

